# USB boot - Missing operating system



## PatoRodrigues (Nov 22, 2013)

Well,  I'm using a new rig and could not install my writer. So I decided to do a boot via USB. Used the W8 USB installer, formatting the USB to FAT32. After seeing that the bootcode was ok, I restarted the PC but didn't achieve success. Activated Legacy USB mode also, and that did not alter the final outcome.  Do you guys have any idea of why this USB is giving me such a hard time? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 22, 2013)

Make sure you are using a USB2.0 port on the motherboard and not one of the USB3.0 ones. Check that and see what happens.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/

I use this to make bootable drives. Give it a shot. it's windows 7/8 compatible btw


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Nov 22, 2013)

Was using a 2.0 port at the time.  =\

I'll give it a try,  Natr0n. Thanks. 

Damn you, PCs without writers!


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

See if there's a USB Emulation Mode or something. Should let you treat it as a HDD or CDROM.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Nov 22, 2013)

just looked into that.  USB-CDROM and USB-HDD did not work. USB already with the boot priority.


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

Is there a boot-to menu? Usually F11 or F12.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Nov 22, 2013)

Managed to boot with the the program Natr0n recommended. Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Jimmy6 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have same problematic USB..... then I use a win utility called "HPUSBDisk.exe" then it fixed.


----------

